# Samsung Galaxy Ace GT-S5830i - Sim Not recognised By Kies



## stanifortht (Sep 1, 2005)

Samsung Galaxy Ace GT-S5830i 
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T5550 @ 1.83GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 13
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 4094 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GS, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 291978 MB, Free - 218637 MB; D: Total - 305242 MB, Free - 92132 MB; E: Total - 13264 MB, Free - 2025 MB;
Motherboard: Quanta, 30CB
Antivirus: Kaspersky Internet Security, Updated and Enabled


I have a Samsung Galaxy Ace GT-S5830i Android version 2.3.6 (32 GB sd card)

I installed Kies but when I try to connect the phone I get the error message-Sim card not fitted Connection cannot continue 
I have reinstalled Kies several times but still get the same message.
Thanks for looking at my post on the forum and I look forward to an early solution,


----------

